# CWO Jack Tripp, MMM, CD



## a78jumper (8 Mar 2010)

Mr Tripp was the Drill Sergeant Major my final year at RMC. Old school Army/Gunner but very fair and well respected. RIP. 


From eVeritas, the newsletter of the RMC Club,  7 Mar 10

JOHN (JACK) TRIPP – CWO (retired) MMM, CD – 02 January 1940 to 05 March 2010
Honourary RMC graduate – 1983 & 1995
Member Legion Branch #160

UBIQUE

After a courageous battle with cancer, John (Jack) passed away on 05 March 2010 at the age of 70 in Picton, ON. He will be deeply missed by his wife Veronica of 46 years of Wellington, his son Jeffrey, daughter in law Sherri, grandsons Johnathan and Joseph of Smith Falls and his daughter Lisa of Kingston. He is predeceased by his father Samuel and his brother Keith. He is survived by his mother Flossie of Wellington, his sister Betty of North Bay, his brother Bruce (Hilda) of Coalhurst, Alberta and his brother Robert (Shelly) of Trenton. He will also be missed by his in-laws Glenda of Ottawa, Gloria (Ken) of England, Patrick of Alberta, Louise (Salvator) of Montreal, Lionel of North Bay and Ann of Belleville and by many cousins, nieces, nephews and his best friend Lochlin. John (Jack) was a proud serving member of the Canadian Armed Forces for over 35 years. He retired in 1995 from the Royal Canadian Artillery and was stationed over the years in Gagetown, Germany, Winnipeg, Shilo, Toronto, Kingston and St. Jean. Jack was honoured by the Cadets at the Royal Military College as honourary graduate in 1983 while he was the drill Sergeant Major and again in 1995 as CWO of the College. He took great pride in being the RSM at the Language School in St. Jean and at the Artillery Battle School in Shilo. He was passionate about sports and loved to play hockey, golf and enjoyed fishing. He always supported the Toronto Maple Leafs and the New York Yankees. The family would like to thank the Doctors and nurses at the Cancer Unit at KGH and the nursing staff at Picton Memorial Hospital and at Hallowell House for the wonderful care and support they provided to him and to our family.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Mar 2010)

RIP sir.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (21 Mar 2010)

Jack was our first Troop WO when we got to Germany in the late 70. He had his hands full. He was a solid leader, father figure and patient man. A shining example of an NCO.  
He will be missed, my thoughts and prayers to the family,
RIP sir you deserve it after babysitting us.


----------

